# Gunsmith in Morgan-Newton-Walton Co Area



## celticfisherman (Jan 13, 2009)

I need to see about a gunsmith in my area. Anyone know of one? Nothing like a gun build but just a couple of guns that need minor work done that I do not have the tools for.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## uga_fan (Jan 13, 2009)

If he has recovered from some recent medical issues, you will not find a better gunsmith than Colley Jackson.  I have a card somewhere around here but I am sure someone knows his shop number.  His shop is next to his house in Social Circle.


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 14, 2009)

I had heard about the medical issues. I hadn't heard he was back. I saw a guy yesterday that said Colley had sold his business. If anyone knows let me know please.


----------



## Patchpusher (Jan 14, 2009)

L.C. Jackson is located at 229 Knox Chapel road, Social Circle GA.30025 Shop phone # 770-464-4237. He hasn't sold his business. He just moved. He turned 72 this year and has been gearing is work load back a little. That does not mean that he is lacking for work.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 14, 2009)

I talked to Mr. Jackson a  couple weeks back. He's still recovering from surgery and was scheduled to go back to the doctor to see what other options he had. Don't know if he's back in the shop yet as he hasn't called me to tell me my shotgun is ready. But when he is back up to speed, he's who I'd recommend.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 14, 2009)

I've taken a gun to Moss Pawn in Jonesboro and the gunsmith their did a fine job and was reasonable as well.

www.mosspawn.net


----------



## Todd E (Jan 15, 2009)

Colley Jackson is a relative of mine. I'm needing some gs work done also. I'll ask my dad what his status is right now.


----------



## redwards (Jan 15, 2009)

Todd E said:


> Colley Jackson is a relative of mine. I'm needing some gs work done also. I'll ask my dad what his status is right now.


Last time I spoke with my sister (Colley's wife), and him, decision about more surgery had not been made. 

He was improving, but still weak, so I don't know whether he is doing much work in the shop or not. Best thing to do is to call him.
I know this...there is not a better gunsmith around...but then he is my brother-in-law!

If he does not answer the shop phone, PM me and I might could give you their home #. I'll check with them first though.

Patchpusher's info. on address and shop # is correct. 
They sold and moved from the other location off Whitney Rd.

Ralph


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks! I will call Coley tomorrow.


----------



## SGaither (Jan 15, 2009)

Give Steve Cocroft a call at 770-464-1125.  He's located in Social Circle.  He does a lot of work for law enforcement agencies in the area.  I've got a good friend that has had some shotgun work done by him and he is very satisfied.  I'm waiting for a set of sites to come in he is ordering for my 1911.


----------

